# Im to sexy....



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

FASHION SHOW lol...

Big Ups to Christy At Stock Yard Kennels. She Made some absolutely GORGEOUS equipment for my boy Grizz. Id like to show that off. Thanks Christy! Also a good buddy bought Grizz his own backpack so i decided to throw that snap shot in there.

*GRIZZ on the prowl LOL*










*FULL FRONTAL*










*SIDE WAYS*










*Collar and Muscles*










*NEW BACKPACK!!! THANKS JON CLARK!*










THANKS FOR VIEWING!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

That's some sweet gear! I bought Lady a backpack, we practice wearing it empty, and when she's grown, I'm gonna put water bottles and folding bowls in it for long walks, she can keep all 3 dogs hydrated, and carry some extra weight to wear her out


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

It has built in water sacks and like 6 compartments SWEET! lol we wer doing comes, sits, and gotos with his new back pack on....

I took him for a walk on his new harness HE LOVES IT! makes him feel handsome i think.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweet!! i love his harness. that is a great back pack. Christty you did a good job on the harness and collar very nice.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Cute!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

he looks great in his new duds. christy does good work


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Grizz looks so great and he looks proud of his new "clothes"  :woof:


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Awsome Pics*

Damn, big Grizz looks tough with that harness, im gonna have to get my boy one of those. The first picture he's got such a great stare down. Thanks for sharing Dan, like i have alwayz said, he's one of my favorites on here.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, he sure is one very hansome boy and that collar and harness look totally awesome on him. I LOVE the backpack also and want to get Nay Nay one but I can't find any around here. Guess I will have to browse ebay, lol. Also Grizz is looking mighty huge in that one picture where he is showing off his muscles. Thanks for sharing those photos, they are awesome.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

My friend got the backpack on Steep and Cheap: Smith Chino Sunglasses - Polarized - $38.65 - 68% off they only sell one thing at a time though and they sell it til its sold out but you can get email updates on certain items your looking for and it was only $30.


----------



## Caliber5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Wow, he sure is one very hansome boy and that collar and harness look totally awesome on him. I LOVE the backpack also and want to get Nay Nay one but I can't find any around here. Guess I will have to browse ebay, lol. Also Grizz is looking mighty huge in that one picture where he is showing off his muscles. Thanks for sharing those photos, they are awesome.


Hey if you have a Cabella's or a Sportsman's Warehouse or other sporting good stores they usually carrying GREAT doggy back packs!

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Grizz looks uber handsome!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

What a handsome boy, Grizz looks great in his new gear (I'm really lovin' that harness, very nice!).


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks blue clair! its a CCC lol christy crandall custom LOL Bedlam Bully is the best. I reccomend a collar or a harness from her anyday! Thanks again CHRISTY! Thanks for all the compliments again! very nice of everyone!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Hey if you have a Cabella's or a Sportsman's Warehouse or other sporting good stores they usually carrying GREAT doggy back packs!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone. Grizz looks uber handsome!


OOhhhhhh we bank through US Bank and we made our debit card where if we use it as credit and sign then we get points for cabelas. I LOVE cabelas, there is not one in the area but I always order lots of stuff from them. Thanks so much for the heads up, I will start shopping, lol.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey thats sharp!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks awesome Dan.......

The harness looks so good on him..You should have gotten it to say "Zoe's Grizz"

LMAO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA your so cute roxy lol.... Grizz loves zoe... she is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO....

Thought that would make you laugh..lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

nice bling!!! he looks really handsome in that harness!!! kenya is sitting behind me in my chair panting lol  christy i think its just about time to start ordering from you!!!!!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Grizz is very handsome in his harness. Not too big or flashy. Kudos, to Christy!


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice harness there might have to look into getting one.. grizz is looking good also love the mix of blue and white..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooooo sexy man!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizz is one handsome boy...love the harness..you should post more pics of him!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

nice back pack i think ur gonna have to mail me one of those LOL


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

great stuff..
hey who made your collar and harness? i love how its got Grizz's name on it..


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gizz looks great and that new gear is pretty cool too.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOVE the harness!


----------

